# Der ultimative Karpfenteig



## Magic_Moses (21. Juni 2004)

Hallo!

Nachdem Truttafriend vor einigen Tagen hier im Board sein Karpfenteig-Rezept veröffentlicht hat und ich an meinem neuen Vereinsgewässer mit Boilies, Frolic und auch Mais nur bescheidene Erfolge erzielt habe, wollte ich das mal ausprobieren.
Versuch macht ja bekanntlich kluch ! :q
Ich also mit dem neuen Teig ans Wasser und kaum hatte ich die erste Pose zu Wasser gelassen, kam der erste Biss. Und so ging das über 90 Minuten weiter. Bilanz: 4 Karpfen (alle so zwischen 7-9 Pfund). 
Das sind gewiss keine Riesen aber dafür, dass ich 2 Wochen ohne Karpfen vom Wasser weg bin, ein enormer Erfolg.
Zwischendurch hatten auch 2 imposante Rotaugen den Teig genommen.
Man muss dazu sagen, dass ich den Teich noch nicht so gut kenne und der lt. Aussage anderer Vereinsmitglieder trotz guten Besatzes recht schwer zu beangeln ist.
Der Kollege neben mir kam jedenfalls nach dem 2 Karpfen rüber und wollte unbedingt wissen, mit was ich da köder.
Da Truttas Rezept sehr allgemein gehalten war und ich beim Kochen immer streng nach Rezept vorgehe, habe ich mir mal die Mühe gemacht und das ganze ausführlich mit Mengenangabe zu Papier gebracht.
Und hier das Rezept:



*"Trutta's Karpfentod"*



*500 ml Milch*
*4 Päckchen Vanillin-Zucker*
*300 g Polenta*
*3 - 4 TL Zimt*
*3 - 4 TL Honig*
*30 - 50 g Butter*

​*Die Milch in einen großen Topf geben (da kann man anschl. die Polenta besser einrühren. Die Milch langsam erhitzen und den Zucker einrühren.*


*Wichtig ist, dass ihr beim Erhitzen die Milch ständig rührt. So wird sie schön schaumig und der Teig anschließend fluffiger. Wenn die Milch im Topf merklich zu steigen beginnt, den Topf vom Herd nehmen und die Polenta unterrühren. Die Konsistenz stimmt, wenn sich die Polenta nicht mehr aus dem Schneebesen löst.*
*Jetzt den Zimt und den Honig unterziehen (am Besten mit einem Plastik-Rührlöffel, denn mit dem Schneebesen kommt man jetzt nicht mehr durch).*
*Den Teig 15 Minuten abkühlen lassen.*
*Die Butter in etwa 4 - 5 gleichgroße Würfel schneiden und in den noch warmen Teig drücken. Sie zerläuft jetzt etwas.*
*Wenn der Teig vollständig ausgekühlt ist, noch ein paar mal von Hand gut durchkneten. Die Konsistenz ist absolut fantastisch!* *Wie Trutta schon geschrieben hat: nach Gebrauch den Rest einfrieren, da die Milch sonst sauer wird.*

Auf diese Weise erhält man für unter 1,50 € knapp 550 g Teig. Das ist zum einen günstig und ich hab wie gesagt prächtig damit gefangen.
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn der ein oder andere den Teig ausprobiert und seine Erfahrungen in diesem Thread schildert.
Viel Spaß beim Nachkochen!


----------



## Freezer (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

was iss den polenta?

 Cu


----------



## Magic_Moses (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

Maisgrieß!

Gibts ins jedem Supermarkt - einfach fragen.


----------



## Freezer (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*



			
				Magic_Moses schrieb:
			
		

> Maisgrieß!
> 
> Gibts ins jedem Supermarkt - einfach fragen.


 ach so !!sowas hab ich vielleicht noch zuhause beim nächsten trip mal den Teig ausprobieren!!!:z


 P.S.Etri zu deinen Karpfen !!!!


 Cu


----------



## Truttafriend (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

Mann du hast das Rezept ja richtig auf den Punkt gebracht #r

Es freut mich das der "Lutschteig" bei dir gleich so eingeschlagen hat. Ich fisch sehr gerne damit. Die gelbe Farbe ist allein schon ein Magnet und mit selbstgekochten Teig angeln ist irgendwie kultig.

Einen natürlichen  Aromatip hab ich noch. In die sehr heiße, aber nicht mehr kochende sehr süße Polenta 2 Pakete Frischhefe rühren. Karpfen sind ganz versessen auf den Hefegeruch. Die Polenta muss unbedingt noch sehr heiss sein, sonst lebt die Hefe noch und fängt an zu arbeiten. Das soll sie natürlich nicht. Nur intensiv riechen reicht #h

Tight Lines an alle Teigkarpfenangler...


----------



## H4cKt0r@Karpfen (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

^boah geil ich hab auch eigentlich ein ganz guten karpfen und schleien teig aber der is viel einfacher (toastbrot , anis , olivenöl , wasser , kneten ->fertig !  ) .
 Hmm ich werd morgen ma den schönen Teig machen und ich wollt von do bis so nomma auf Karpfen ansitzen (see inner nähe von eutin ) ich sag dann bescheid wenn ich wat gefangen hab 
 P.S. haste damit angefütterT ???


----------



## Magic_Moses (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

Nö - kam ja auch gar nicht dazu. Die haben mir das Zeug ja förmlich aus der Angeltasche gefressen.......:q


----------



## H4cKt0r@Karpfen (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

goil , sowas MUSS man testen


----------



## Igor (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

@ Moses ;+ #x 


			
				Magic_Moses schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich beim Kochen immer streng nach Rezept vorgehe ...
> 
> 
> Und hier das Rezept:


Da ich, wie du, das Kochen, auch für Fische, sehr ernst nehme bitte ich um Erläuterung

3-4 EL Zimt (Esslöffel?) ist das nicht zu viel?

Hast du dich nicht verschrieben?

Gruß
Igor
​


----------



## Magic_Moses (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

Uuuuuups!
Danke Igor für den Hinweis.
Sorry: es muss natürlich TL heißen, wobei man beim Zimt vermutlich grosszügiger sein könnte.
Ich ändere das Rezept oben natürlich sofort ab.
Danke nochmal und sorry für den fauxpas!


----------



## rob (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

ein fauxpas schöööön
frageee....wie lang halten diese knödel am haken?sehr fest kommt mir das nicht vor...oder is eh egal weil du gleich einen biss bekommst)


----------



## Magic_Moses (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

Also ich musste nur einmal doppelt auswerfen mit ungefähr 10 Minuten Teig im Wasser und da hat er noch gut gehalten.
Von der Konsistenz her war ich von daher zufrieden. Die kleinen Weißfische konnten den Teig auch nicht einfach vom Haken lutschen und somit denke ich, hat er diesbezüglich den Test bestanden. :m

Wer was zu meckern hat, soll sich sowieso bei Trutta beschweren : der hat's erfunden


----------



## the doctor (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

Hey 

Hört sich gutan,werde den Teig am Wochenende mal ausprobieren.
Danach berichte ich natürlich!

Mfg doc#a


----------



## Boilieroller (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

Eine Frage:
Wie köderst du den Teig an und an welcher Montage fischt du ihn?

MfG


----------



## Magic_Moses (24. Juni 2004)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

Laufpose und ca. 10-20 cm über Grund.


----------



## macke (25. Juni 2004)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

Ist es eigentlich bei Teigen (wie z.B. bei dem hier...) egal ob man H-Milch oder Frischmilch nimmt?


----------



## Truttafriend (25. Juni 2004)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

Jo ist egal #h

Noch ein Aromatip zur Polenta. Statt Zucker und/oder Vanillezucker reichlich Milchmädchen (nestlé, dort wo die Dosenmilch steht) nehmen.

Das gibt einen Toffee-Sahne-ultra-süß Geschmack den die Karpfen sehr gern haben.


----------



## the doctor (25. Juni 2004)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

Hi 

Ich habe mir den Teig heute zubereitet und werde ihn morgen mal ausprobieren.
Ist das eigentlich normal das der Teig nach dem Kochen so klebrig wird?
Ich habe ihn bestimmt noch ne Stunde kneten müssen.

Mfg doc


----------



## Truttafriend (26. Juni 2004)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

dann musst du mehr Polenta zum quellen hinzugeben oder mit Mehl etwas strecken. Dann wird der Teig trockener und fester..


----------



## Carpmike (26. Juni 2004)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

Habe längere Zeit mit Polenta-Teig in der oberen Zubereitungsart gefischt,war auch sehr zufrieden damit, bin aber mittlerweile auf eine um einiges bessere Teig Variante gestossen, ( Dem Engländer sei Heute noch Dank, der mal vor ein paar Jahren neben mir fischte) Die IMHO viel variabler,im Wasser und am Haken besser haltbar und meiner Ansicht nach dadurch um einiges fängiger ist.
Grundrezept:
4-5 Eier
50g Weizengluten
100g Cassein 
1 Teelöffel Oel
Variable Bestandteile: (entweder fein oder etwas grober gemahlen womit man die Struktur herrvorragend bestimmen kann)
Gemahlenes Hundefutter(Frolic),Katzenfutter(Brekkies),Forelli,Karpfenfutter,Maismehl,Kürbiskernmehl, Hanfsamen,Vogelfutter,Haferflocken,Insekten,Lebermehl,usw..
Duftstoffe:
Vanillezucker, Kaba in allen Varianten, versch. Backaromen, Honig, Paprika, Curry, Knoblauch, Zimt, Spekulatius, Anis, Rum, Fischöle,etc..
Das gute an dem Teig ist das man durch die Grundmischung eigentlich fast alles an verschiedenen Mehlen zu einem Wasserhärtenden(Cassein ist wasserhärtend, und hat den Ruf das es Karpfen magisch anzieht) und doch lösenden Teig verarbeiten kann, ohne das die Fängigkeit oder die Konsistenz darunter leidet, und der Teig auch nach 2 Stunden im Wasser immer noch am Haken ist, selbst bei Strömung, aber immer noch eine Duftspur bildet, die so manchen Fisch anzieht.
Die beste Angeltechnik die ich mit diesem Teig einsetzte, ist eine Anti-Tangle-Futterspirale (auch mit dem Teig bestückt) und dann ein haselnussgrosse Teigkugel am Haar, in das ich vorher ein ca. 1 cm langes abgezwicktes Stück Kugelschreiberfeeder eingebunden habe.
Viel Erfolg und immer nur Dicke !
PS: U.A. Hervorragende Erfolge damit hatte ich auch an überfischten Boiliegewässern damit !


----------



## the doctor (26. Juni 2004)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

Hi Carpmike

gehört der Weizengluten zum Grundteig?? Oder ist er variabel wechselbar?
z.B.durch Hundefutter......


----------



## Alleskönner (26. Juni 2004)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

Truttas Teig habe ich gerade gemacht aber etwas anders.Ich habe kein Maisgris sondern Weizengris benutzt und um den Teig ein bischen geblicher zu machen habe ich 4TL Safran dazugegeben.Der Teig ist super,der klebt nicht und man kann ihn perfekt am Haken machen.Noch ein Tipp:Besser zuerst den Honig rein und dann das Zimt,weil wenn der Honig drinn ist kann man den Zimt besser unterkneten#6 .Übrigens,wer eine leckere nachspeise machen möchte kann dieses Rezept nehmen aber ohne Safran!

Gruß Alleskönner


----------



## Doom (26. Juni 2004)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

@ carpmike aber wenn dein teig so gut hält und du ihn an deinen futterkorb machst dann geht er doch gar nicht ab???

Könnte man das cassein nicht auch in den anderen teig mixen?? oder ist er auch so lange am haken haltbar?


----------



## Carpmike (27. Juni 2004)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Carpmike
> 
> gehört der Weizengluten zum Grundteig?? Oder ist er variabel wechselbar?
> z.B.durch Hundefutter......


Hallo 
Weizengluten gehört zum Grundteig,( sehr wichtig) da es als Kleber dient, und du so gut wie alle nicht bindenden Mehle/geschrotete Mehle zu nem haltbaren Teig weiterverarbeiten kannst !
Gruß Carpmike


----------



## Carpmike (27. Juni 2004)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*



			
				Doom schrieb:
			
		

> @ carpmike aber wenn dein teig so gut hält und du ihn an deinen futterkorb machst dann geht er doch gar nicht ab???
> 
> Könnte man das cassein nicht auch in den anderen teig mixen?? oder ist er auch so lange am haken haltbar?



Klar gehört normal (aber was ist schon normal) in den Futterkorb/Spirale kein Teig, sondern weiches Anfüttermaterial.
Aber unterschätze nicht die Duftspur, die der Teig trotzdem aus der Spirale abgibt, und nach meiner Erfahrung bringt es einfach mehr Fische, da er auch nach über 2 Stunden immer noch Fische die in der Nähe umherziehn ganz gut anlockt. #6 

Mittlerweile bin ich selbst beim Boilie Angeln an schwierigen/überfischten/fremden Gewässern, dazu übergegangen das Blei an meiner Festbleimontage einfach vor dem Auswerfen mit einer dünnen Teigschicht zu ummanteln (denn ich mit dem gleichen Flavour wie mein Boilie ist tränke ), da ich voll und ganz davon überzeugt bin, das es mir einfach mehr Bisse bringt.  

Klar kannst in dem Polentateig Cassein verarbeiten !

Thigt Lines Carpmike


----------



## Carp_hunter19 (27. Juni 2004)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

Hi M.M, der teig ist bestimmt sehr fängig, wie du gesagt hast angelst du 10-20cm über grund da denk ich doch mal das man auch mit einer grundmontage damit angeln kann?Da ich sehr gerne mit meiner federrute angle am see wird das bestimmt auch ein guter erfolg für große bassen u.a.für karpfen sein.Petri Heil...


----------



## macke (27. Juni 2004)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

Woher bekommt man denn Casein oder Gluten?


----------



## muddyliz (27. Juni 2004)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

@ Magic Moses und Truttafriend:
Hiermit bitte ich höflichst um Erlaubnis, das Rezept auf meiner HP (Futterseiten) veröffentlichen zu dürfen. Ist doch klar, dass die Namen der Urheber mit dazu kommen (entweder der tatsächliche Name - den bitte als PN an mich schicken- , oder das AB-Pseudonym). Oder habt Ihr was dagegen?
Gruß muddyliz


----------



## Carpmike (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*



			
				macke schrieb:
			
		

> Woher bekommt man denn Casein oder Gluten?


Alo am besten fragst du deinen Gerätehändler, der kann es dir mit Sicherheit besorgen, wenn nicht dann hier z.b. http://www.carpfishing.de/kl/
Gruß Carpmike


----------



## Mogqai (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

Hallo, erst mal .


Hab den Teig nach dem Rezept gekocht und ab ans Wasser.
An einem Kiesweiher an dem man sehr gut auf Karpfen fischen kann hab ich den Teig dann getestet. Doch egal wie ich den Teig angeboten habe , die Karpfen haben ihn nicht genommen .
War sogar an einer Stelle wo ich die Karpfen sehr gut sehen konnte , da das Wasser hier nur ca. 1m tief ist.
Doch auf den Teig ging nichts.
An die gleiche Montage ein Stück Frolic und siehe da , der erste Biss ließ nicht lange auf sich warten.
Ich werde den Teig nochmal testen, mal sehen was raus kommt

Gruß


----------



## Magic_Moses (9. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

@ carpmike

Welche Komponente im Grundrezept ist eigentlich dafür verantwortlich, dass der Teig so gut haftet und im Wasser nicht so schnell zerfällt: das *Casein oder die Weizengluten*?
Ich hab' den Teig eben ausprobiert und bin vom Ergebnis echt beeindruckt, denn hier kann man nach Herzenslust die variablen Bestandteile verändern, ohne dass sich die Konsistenz merklich verändert. 
Heute Nacht werde ich den Teig dann mal ausprobieren. Wenn der so fängig ist wie er aussieht, hab' ich glaube ich einen weiteren Teigfavoriten :g


----------



## Lukas van Karpf (10. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

muss ich heute mal testen !


----------



## Rossitc (10. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

Hallo,

welcher Teig ist nun fängiger, Kandidat A ( Rezept mit Milch, Honig Zimt...) oder B (mit Gluten/und vielen Variablen...) ? ;+ 
Brauche für nächste Woche Sonntag zum vereinsinternen Königsangeln einen Top-Köder auf Karpfen!!!!!
Funktioniert der Teig (A oder B) auch wenn nicht angefüttert werden darf???

Hab eigentlich vor gehabt mal mit Kartoffel-Gnocci (in Vanillesud gekocht)
zu Angeln, hat jemand Erfahrung mit Gnocci auf Karpfen ????

Gruß
Rossitc #h


----------



## Magic_Moses (10. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

War heute morgen nochmal am Wasser und hab' Teig B getestet (also den mit Casein und Weizengluten). Ich muss wirklich sagen, dass der mir noch einen Tick besser gefällt als das Polenta-Rezept. Hinsichtlich der Fängigkeit ist es schwer etwas zu sagen, zumal das von Gewässer zu Gewässer arg differieren dürfte.
Ich würde momentan aber zu dem Casein-Teig tendieren, weil man so schön mit den Variablen Bestandteilen experimentieren kann und der wirklich wahnsinnig gut am Haken klebt. Den kleinen Karpfen hat er jedenfalls riesig zugesagt und die großen Jungs haben nur nicht gebissen, weil's so kalt ist


----------



## Truttafriend (10. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*



> Hab eigentlich vor gehabt mal mit Kartoffel-Gnocci (in Vanillesud gekocht)



Ich fische sehr viel mit Gnochi an der Posenrute auf Karpfen. Ich flavoure die Gnochis mit Mandelaroma und fange an unseren Seen sehr selektiv Karpfen damit. Auch ohne anfütern.


----------



## Rossitc (10. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

Hallo M.M.,

welche Variablen hast Du getestet?
Die Süße oder eher Herbe?
Wo hast Du Casein organisiert?

Gruß
Rossitc


----------



## Rossitc (10. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*



			
				Truttafriend schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fische sehr viel mit Gnochi an der Posenrute auf Karpfen. Ich flavoure die Gnochis mit Mandelaroma und fange an unseren Seen sehr selektiv Karpfen damit. Auch ohne anfütern.



Hallo Tuttafriend,

flavourstDu die Gnocci während des Kochvorgangs oder nach Abkühlen mittels dippen?
In welcher Angeltiefe bietest Du sie an?
Was hältst Du von Vanillearoma oder "Karpfen Sweet"?

Gruß
Rossitc


----------



## Truttafriend (10. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

Meine Gnochis sind von PENNY und sind bereits angelfertig. Ich legen ein paar in eine verschliessbare Plastikdose und tropfe etwas Aroma dazu. Schüteln und fertig.

Am Posengeschirr biete ich die Gnochis immer auf Grund an Schilfrändern an.


----------



## Rossitc (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

Hallo, 

hab Teig A ausprobiert und irgendwie eine klebrige Masse hergestellt!
Hat wohl nicht geklappt!!!!
Wahrscheinlich zu viel Honig und Milchmädchen benutzt??!!
Kann man auch Semmelbrösel untermengen um Konsistenz zu erhöhen?

Gruß
Rossitc


----------



## Truttafriend (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

ich nehme ganz normales Weizenmehl, falls der Teig zu feucht ist.


----------



## Alexander2781 (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

@ Rossitc

Das habe ich Dir doch schon einmal gesagt, glaubst du mir etwa nicht??? #y


----------



## sepia (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

zur cassein Beschaffung ich hab im Reformhaus gefragt die meinten sie hatten das früher mal jetzt hab sie künstliche Enzyme um Käse herzustellen da braucht man kein Cassein mehr , tolll
in der Apotheke gabs erstmal ein langes gesicht als ich sagte ich brauchs für Fischfutter dann hat er geschaut und gemient vor 5 jahren gabs das noch aber heute nur bei abnahme von 100 kg oder so 
meine letzte Chance ist nun bei einer Käserei bei uns um die ecke aber ich kam noch nich dazu 
cassein is übrigens ein Protein von der Milchkuh hat der Apotheker gemeint

was vllt den gleichen effekt hätte wenn du ganz frische Kuhmilch direkt vom Bauernhof bekommen könntest aber die wird wahrscheinlich auch ruckzuck sauer ohne vorbehandlung


----------



## p_regius (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

Das Polenta-Rezept kenn ich, benutz es selbst, musste lediglich etwas rumprobieren mit Wasser/Polenta für gewünschte Festigkeit.
Ich benutz es allerdings an der Futterspirale, mit etwas Dosenmais untergemischt kommt der Teig da auch gut raus, ohne nicht.
Nun wurd mir aber kürzlich geraten eine gröbere Maismischung zu verwenden, werd das mal testen.
Denen es mit der Mischung nicht geklappt (Klebrig, etc.) kann ich nur raten etwas weniger Wasser zu nehmen und gröberen Mais auszurpobieren.


----------



## sepia (16. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

also war gestern angeln mit dem Teig Karpfentod und ich konnte keine Karpfen damit töten  :g 
war am Illmensee , ist ein See zwischen dem Bodensee und Sigmaringen (siehe Bild im anhang) und da wurde mir schon bestätigt dass auch grosse Karpfen über 70 drin sind.(springen hab ich sie gesehen)
Ich konnte keinen einzigen Fisch fangen als ich am Gehen war hab ich dann noch einen gefragt der sass ein stück weit von mir weg und der hat 5 brachsen und 2 rotaugen gefangen auf Made und Kolbenmais aber er war eigentlich auch wegen den Karpfen hier und der hat gemeint kein einzigen Biss auf karpfen (hatte noch ne Rute mit frolic draussen) und später noch 2 versch. Teig ausprobiert NIX 
somit kann ich nix über die fängigkeit des Teiges sagen da ich denke dass man gestern wahrscheinlich keinen einzigen gefangen hätte.


----------



## no risk no fish (31. März 2008)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

meint ihr man kann diesen wunderteig von dem ihr alle redet auch für futterkorbspirale auf grund nehmen?


----------



## -Flo- (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

......


----------



## j4ni (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

Klar kannst du denn im Futterkorb verwenden!


Schade eigentlich dass man von Moses kaum noch was hört...


----------



## Mr. Fisherman (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

hallo
hab den teig auch ausprobiert, und hab wirklich monstermäßig gefangen
bilanz: in den ersten 2 stuneden ca. 20 karpfen mit truttas karpfentod
dann war der teig weg und ich hab mit mais weitergeangelt und hab nichtmehr so gut gefangen.

danke an trutta!


----------



## Nico HB (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*



Mr. Fisherman schrieb:


> hallo
> hab den teig auch ausprobiert, und hab wirklich monstermäßig gefangen
> bilanz: in den ersten 2 stuneden ca. 20 karpfen mit truttas karpfentod
> dann war der teig weg und ich hab mit mais weitergeangelt und hab nichtmehr so gut gefangen.
> ...



20 KArpfen?
Ja ne ist klar


----------



## Bergsieger (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

Was ist an 20 Karpfen so unwarscheinlich ? Im Zuchtbecken sind solche Fänge die Regel


----------



## Nico HB (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

#6#6 Ja da hast recht.
Aber mal im ernst das hört sich sehr nach einem Märchen an


----------



## Thecatfisch (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

Kann gut sein.
Aber ich denke er hat dann:
-nur Satzkarpfen gefangen
-mehr Zeit gehabt als 'nur' 2 stunden.
-war an nem Karpfenpuff
-überbestand an Karpfen
und vlt auch ne Wallerrute benutzt mit der er die Karpfen einfach rausgehoben hat


----------



## waller1998 (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

Kann man mehrere Teige mischen?


----------



## Jens0883 (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

Warum nicht. Probiers doch einfach mal aus


----------



## waller1998 (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

Danke werds ausprobieren.
Fangerfolge werden mitgeteilt


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

Kann man den Teig auch um das Blei Kneten?


----------



## waller1998 (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

Den teig kann man um jedes blei kneten:


----------



## waller1998 (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

Ein guter teig bestehtaus:sSemmelbröseln wasser vanillezucker


----------



## waller1998 (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

wie werden weiche teige hart


----------



## gringo92 (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

warscheinlich mit irgendeinem mehl paniermehl/maismehl/normales mehl?


----------



## waller1998 (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

wenn man sich denkt -je schöner desto besser schmeckt er-


----------



## Toto1978 (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

So hab mal was ausprobiert und muss sagen TOP 
Bei uns am Karpfenteich fängt man nicht besonders gut und da hat man schon alles mögliche probiert...
Tauwürmer - Nix
Mistwürmer - Nix
Boillies - Nix
Mais - ab und zu mal nen kleiner Karpfen...
Frolic - geht aber mehr als 3 Karpfen sind da nich drin...
Fertigteig verschiedene sorten - NIX -.-

da sagte mir mein Opa...^^
Kleiner versuchs mal mit Zwieback mit Mais und Haferflocken...
Gesagt getan...
Zwieback in eine Schüssel gekippt und ne mittlere Dose Mais aufgemacht, die ganze Dose Mais (mit dem Saft) auf den Zwieback gekippt...
Gute 10 minuten gemischt und geknetet bis alles brei war....
Dann kamen die Haferflocken zum einsatz 
Soviel reingekippt bis ich nen schönen Teig hatte der gut am Haken klebte 
Also Teig Fertig und ab an den schei****teich 
Teig an den Haken gemacht und auf grund gelegt, nach 10 minuten der erste Karpfen  
Gute 42cm... 
Hab gestern also gut 7 Karpfen gefangen^^
Glück oder doch Opas guter Teig?
Probierts mal aus und postet wie der Teig bei euch war 

bis dahin
Viel Glück

LG Papa Toto


----------



## waller1998 (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

tu7hgrdhftzcmztnfznzfz


----------



## julian123 (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*



waller1998 schrieb:


> tu7hgrdhftzcmztnfznzfz


 

?????|kopfkrat


----------



## Nico HB (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

So langam nervt dieser Waller1998, können die Adminis den ncht kicken, der schreibt nur Müll.
ja das mit dem zwiback hört sich gut an, werde ich mal ausprobieren


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*



Nico HB schrieb:


> So langam nervt dieser Waller1998, können die Adminis den ncht kicken, der schreibt nur Müll.


 
Haben wir schon im Blick.


----------



## Nico HB (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

Danke schön


----------



## esoxkiller104 (18. August 2008)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

hey danke für den tipp ich habs versucht und 2schöne karpfen gefangen beide 15 pfund


----------



## onkelchen25 (18. August 2008)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

Hallo, erstmal vielen Dank für das Rezept.
Dazu muss ich aber sagen das der Teig nicht nur für Karpfen super ist, sondern auch für Schleien und ulkiger weise auch wenn man Igel locken will


----------



## Toto1978 (19. August 2008)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

Also hat sich das Rezept schon bewährt


----------



## TomTom78 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

Whow, der Teig wirkt. Sogar kanadische Karpfen gehen darauf ab wie Harry! Habe den Teig gebacken wie beschrieben, mit dem einzigen Unterschied, dass ich Weissbrotmehl anstatt Polenta genommen habe. Habe an einem Nachmittag 3 Schuppenkarpfen im St Laurence River in Montreal gefangen. 12kg, 8kg und 10kg! Alles Catch & Release natuerlich! Ich glaube da gibt es noch fettere Fische ... mal sehen was ich mit dem Mega-Teig noch so fangen werde! #6


----------



## Ossipeter (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

Wow Tomtom,
das ist ein Einstand nach Mass! Erst einmal willkommen und dann natürlich Glückwunsch und weiter so!


----------



## TomTom78 (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

Yeah, macht wirklich spass damit zu angeln. Und hier nochmal 2 Exemplare mit 19 und 29 Pfund! |supergri


----------



## Jens0883 (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

Petri Tom. Fischt du mit dem Rezept aus dem ersten Posting?


----------



## TomTom78 (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

Ja genau. Allerdings mit dem einzigen Unterschied, dass ich anstatt Polenta hart gewordenes Weissbrot genommen und dieses zu Mehl gerieben habe. Ansonsten ist das genau das Rezept!


----------



## Dirt (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

nehmt ihr dafür diese Rigs mit Spirale???
oda wie macht ihr das???


----------



## TomTom78 (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

Ich nehme einen selbstgebastelten Rig mit normaler Schlaufe. Der Teig wird zusaetzlich mit einem Stueck Zahnstocher fixiert. Funktioniert einwandfrei. Aber mit Spirale koennte sogar noch besser sein.


----------



## Dirt (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

ich hab ne kugelschreiberfedder über die schlaufe gezogen


----------



## Froscher (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

hi

bietet ihr den teig am haar oder direkt am haken an?


----------



## Zanderzeit (14. April 2009)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

Werde heute auch mal mit dem Teig ans Wasser gehen. Mal schauen was dabei rauskommt


----------



## Forellenhunterhoy (15. April 2009)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

1 üte vanillezucker 
1 ei
mehl bis er genau richtig ist 
besser gehts nicht und sie so ehn haufen mist (entschuldigung) viel einfacher und besser mit garantie


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. April 2009)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

Ich habe da auch noch ein sehr erfolgreiches Rezept:z:

Zwieback einweichen, dann Wasser herausdrücken und mit Mosella Select Red Bream zusammenkneten bis der Teig nicht mehr zu weich ist.
Gleichzeitig erhält er eine dezente rote Farbe.#6

Hat mir schon einige schöne Karpfen Karauschen und Schleien gebracht. #:


----------



## Trout killer (15. April 2009)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

Hi,
Hier mal ein Rezept!
Gemalenes Forelli
Fishmehl
Carptrack Monster
1Ei gut kneten und fertig ist der Teig.

Gruß Trout killer


----------



## carphunter1693 (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

ich mah imer mit teig auf grund ;-) ist genau so wie boilies nur gut auf den hacken kneten


----------



## xmichix (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

#6:v|wavey:#q#q|wavey::v#6


Zwei scheiben Brot zerreisen etwas Wasser hinzugeben(3 essl) gut kneten 20 essl mehl in ein Schale 10Hände Haferflocken dazugeben und ein bisschen milch hinein. alles in der Schale gut kneten und zum brot hinzugeben.:g:g#6


----------



## Hund (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

Ein guter Karpfenteig

Man nehme ein paar Stücke Zwiback-etwas Milch-eine Dose Mais aus dem Geschäft-
etwas Blutmehl das ganze gut durchknetten und fertig.
Habe mit diesem Teig binnen 1,5 Stunden 6.Karpfen zwischen 3 und 5 Kilo gefangen!!
Falls den Teig auch  wer anderer Probiert würde mich freuen auf berichte hir im Forum


----------



## PikePower (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

Hallo liebe Angelfreunde,

Habe den Teig heute gemacht um ihn morgen in die Praxis zu nehmen, muss aber sagen das er bei mir nicht gerade der festeste geworden ist, also habe ich noch etwas mehr polenta mit eingerührt! habe aber trotzdem das gefühl das er nicht halten wird! habt ihr noch einen Tip wie ich ihn ohne das er seine besonderen eigenschaften verliert, noch fester bekommen kann?

Liebe Grüße


----------



## DER SUPER ANGLER (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

Also bei mir war der Teig am Anfang auf ein bisschen "flüssig" aber wenn du ihn in den Kühlschrank stellst müsse er sich eigentlich verfestigen! :m


----------



## carp_hunterXXL (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

hat jemand ein rezept für mich insachen futterkorb (wenn es geht ein rezept mit getreide mix (roggen,gerste,mais usw.))


----------



## Siermann (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

Kla, alles zusammen mischen  , dan mit Paniermehl binden damit es auch im Korb hählt und dan raus damit!
Ich glaube auch nicht das es denn ultimativen Karpfenteig gibt, ein Teig ist nur solange gut (bzw die Geschmacksrichtung) solange die Carp"s keine schlechten Erfahrungen verbinden.
Habe z.B schon einige Rezepte "erfunden" die auch alle super gefangen haben bis es dan immer mehr nachahmer gab und immer mehr Karpfen drauf gingen.
Zurzeit habe ich folgenden Teig : Paniermehl + Zimt+Wasser  fange sehr gut damit weil die Karpfen dden bei uns noch nicht kennen!
lg tim


----------



## carp_hunterXXL (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

danke für die gute idee


----------



## KarpfenKing16 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

kann ich den teig auch an der grundmontage anbieten?

mfg Robert


----------



## carp_hunterXXL (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

kann mir jemand ein anderes bindemittel als paniermehl sagen


----------



## Pikeattack94 (4. August 2009)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

Wie macht ihr denn köder an ( einfach auf den haken oder was??|kopfkrat)  wäre es nich besser am haar|kopfkrat
naja wäre froh über ein posting.
oder gar drilling ich kenne ein paar leute die den teig an einen drilling  machen.#c#c#c#c#c#c#c#c


----------



## Pikeattack94 (5. August 2009)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

habs schon gelesen alles ok


----------



## chrimu21 (19. September 2009)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

hab mir den polenta teig auch mal zubereitet, allerdings net ganz fest geworden, trotzdem ging das angeln gut, leider keine karpfen aber etliche bisse und schöne rotfedern.

auf den ersten biss musste man auch net lang warten.


----------



## piZ (20. September 2009)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

kann man ned einfach noch n paar eier rein tun, kugeln machen und kochen
=>Boilies?


----------



## Angler_Stuffi (20. September 2009)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

Hi Border

könnte man den teig auch beim feedern verwenden???


----------



## piZ (21. September 2009)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

Hi,
hab mir gestern aus dem Rezept Boilies gemacht, indem ich nur 1/3 der Milch rein hab und stattdessen pro 100g Teig ein Ei rein.
Anschließend kochen und fertig.
Leider bin ich total unfähig mit der Hand schöne Boilies zu machen, weswegen meine Boilies ca. 30mm dick sind und ausschauen wie Eier :q
Werd in den nächsten Tagen mal mit denen angeln.
Ich schreib dann wies lief


----------



## lukassohn (22. September 2009)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*



Pikeattack94 schrieb:


> Wie macht ihr denn köder an ( einfach auf den haken oder was??|kopfkrat)  wäre es nich besser am haar|kopfkrat
> naja wäre froh über ein posting.
> oder gar drilling ich kenne ein paar leute die den teig an einen drilling  machen.#c#c#c#c#c#c#c#c



An das Haar bindest eine halbe Feder aus einem Kugelschreiber, das soll dienen als Spirale das dein Teig hält, ich mach mir Frolic Teig und Polenta Teig und mach ihn aufs Haar auf die Spirale, das geht ab wie der Teufel, und wenn Du ihn gescheit knetest hält der auch eine gute Weile auf der Spirale, Es gibt aber auch so fertig gebundene Haken mit ner Spirale am Haar. Zu dem Frolicteig hab ich noch ein wenig Hallibutt Dipp eingeknetet der ist jetzt richtig gut fängig geworden.

Grüsse


----------



## Thomas16 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*



Magic_Moses schrieb:


> Laufpose und ca. 10-20 cm über Grund.



hey 
cooles rezept.
 ehm ich habd a mal ne fragen ich bin so zu sagen ein angel neuling und daher meine frage zum karpfen angeln--> könntest du mir das mit den laufposen etwas genauer erklären   also was is ne laufpose  ( wie gesagt  neuling ) wie man sie einstellt und befestigt .. und worauf es beim karpfen angeln ankommt und worauf man achten muss.

wäre echt nett =)


----------



## dimapaul (31. März 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

netter thread, bitte immer dazzu schreiben welches rezept ihr meint,
3leute schrieben ihr Rezept rein und die erste Antwort war, ja superfängig womit man aber nichts anfangen kann

Ä1: übrigens habe ich 2nette hilfreiche Bilder gefunden:


----------



## Essoxfan (21. April 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

Sooo, ich haben mir jetzt auch mal zubereitet! Morgen ist Königsangeln,bzw. Anangeln bei uns am See!  Hab nach 2 Stunden ruhen, noch mal nen bissel Mehl mitreingemischt! Der Geruch ist der absolute Hammer, und der Geschmack auch, hab mir mal nen TL gegönnt!  Vllt.editier ich morgen mal rein, wenn ich erfolgreich war!


----------



## Shimano95 (24. April 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

Sagt mal wie lange hält denn dieser Teig ohne ihn einzufrieren? 2-3 Tage oder gar länger?


----------



## Housic (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

Habe das Rezept 1 ausprobiert, den mit Maisgries usw..

12 Stunden angeln insgesamt ca. 4 Stunden nur auf den Teig, kein Erfolg nicht mal Brachsen :/  Dann auf Brotrinde versucht und siehe da mehrere Brachsen fangen können..


----------



## Miracle Man (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

Ich denke auch, dass die Karpfen auf alles beissen, wenn sie beissen wollen.

Der Vater meiner Freundin angelt nur auf Schwimmbrot und Dosenmais und fängt wie verrückt.
Anfüttern tut er auch nur am Angeltag mit etwas Dosenmais.


----------



## Paxcom (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

Mal ne ganz andere Frage.

In der Regel braucht man ja keine 500g Teig. Kann ich den noch irgendwie nach dem Angeln lagern?

Wenn ja, wie? Einfrieren, oder nur Kühlschrank.

Danke


----------



## Housic (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

ich habe mir 500 g Teig gemacht und eingefroren, dann paar Stunden vorm Angeln ein Stück abschneiden und mitnehmen, kein Problem


----------



## micheey (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

Ich brauche dringend eure hilfe.
ich möchte heute noch zum angeln geheN, da ich in letzter zeit keine erfolge hatte wollte ich mir einen teig selber machen Truttas-Karpfentod. leider habe ich keine einkaufsmöglichkeit und hab kein polenta zuhause. was kann ich anstelle von diesen nehmen . danke shon im vorraus   : )


----------



## Housic (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

vielleicht normalen Gries oder einfach Mehl oder Panniermehl


----------



## Paxcom (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

Hallo, wenn man geziehlt auf Schleie gehen möchte, nehmt Ihr dann auch den Truttas original-Teig oder nehmr Ihr Änderungen vor?

Wenn ja, welche?

Danke


----------



## Einei (6. September 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

hallo,
also das Rezept von trutta is ja mal der Oberhammer, denn ich hab bei mir in der Nähe nen sehr stark beangelten karpfenteich der mit fertigfutter zugekippt wird un da ist es sehr schwer was zu fangen, also probierte ich das mal aus am ersten Tag hatte ich den teig nur im Futterkorb und dauernd piept der bissanzeiger aber keinen biss. nächsten Tag hab ich einfach Ca.100 Gramm von dem teig genommen und ein ei dazu getan, dann schön durchkneten und dazu noch etwas gemahlene Hanfsamen und dann boilies drauß gemacht.  also wieder an Teich dann boilie ran, Futterkorb füllen und den boilie mit haken nur Ca. 15 cm entfernt vom Futterkorb anbringen.
es dauerte keine 20 min. dann sang der bissanzeiger sein Lied
 und es folgte einer nach dem anderen im abstand von Ca. ner dreiviertel stunde
probiert es einfach mal aus
Petri


----------



## Avolons (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

Hey habe gestern den Teig hergestellt war aber zu weich musste ihn mit semmelmehl  fester mach die Konsistenz gefährlich mir zwar noch nicht so gut aber ich habe ihn ausprobiert und ich muss sagen alle Achtung . Ich habe in 2 Stunden 2 Karpfen gefangen. Derzeit erste 27 cm und der 2  54 cm.  Habe den Teig in den Futterkorb gemacht und 2 Maiskörner ans Haar 
Nun meine Frage kann ich den Teig mit Mehl fester machen 
Würde mich freuen über eine Antwort#h


----------



## Martin70 (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

Hab den teig auch ausprobiert. Leider Erfolglos.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Alter Angler (30. August 2014)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

mit zimt habe ich auf karpfen auch schon gut gefangen./im futter natürlich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

Immer wieder schön, wenn man mal so im Forum stöbert und auf alte Threads wie diesen hier stösst.

Zum einen, weil man auch in Zeiten von Boilies und Pellets natürlich immer noch mit Teig Karpfen fangen kann....


Zum anderen, weil der Name des Teiges, "Truttas Karpfentod", natürlich auch einfach endgeil ist und Franz und mich zum Grinsen brachte ;-)))

Da war dann der Gedanke da und der Weg kurz, ein Video zu drehen, wie man diesen Teig herstellt. 

Ich hab das noch etwas vereinfacht.

Hier nochmal die Zutaten:
500 ml Milch
4 Päckchen Vanillin-Zucker
300 g Polenta
3 - 4 TL Zimt
3 - 4 TL Honig
30 - 50 g Butter


Und wie einfach der Teig herstellbar ist, seht ihr hier im Video:

[youtube1]C6MJG5wOD0c[/youtube1]


----------



## Westblutossi (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

also, ich hab den teig auf nachgekocht und es hat mir an diesem tag leider keinen erfolg gebracht.das muss jetzt aber nicht an dem teig liegen sondern auch meine angelnachbarn hatten an diesem auch einen schneidertag !
war tote hose unter wasser...


----------



## Nuesse (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

Ich hab mir den Teig auch mal nachgekocht ,ich konnte drei Schuppis überlisten .Keine Riesen aber starke Kämpfer .

Fangort war Tideelbe Hamburg


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

Das find ich ja klasse, dass ihr das  gleich ausprobiert habt!!


----------



## Jonas14 (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

Kann ich da auch Weizen Grieß verwenden? Oder wird das dann anders.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

Kannst Du, da musst Du nur evtl. die Menge im Rezept verändern, da der anders Flüssigkeit aufnimmt.
Musste ausprobieren.


----------



## Jonas14 (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

Wie viel Griß sollte ich da nehmen? 500?


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

Kann ich Dir so nicht sagen, weil ichs noch nicht ausprobiert habe.
ICh würd mal mit der gleichen Menge anfangen, dann siehste ja, wie der wird.


----------



## Jonas14 (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

Kann ich den heute machen? Und morgen erst verwenden oder immer frisch. kann man denn in den Kühlschrank tun?


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

Klar, kannste heute machen.
Kühlschrank geht locker 4 - 5 Tagte, kannste aber auch gut einfrieren portionsweise.


----------



## Jonas14 (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

Aber du meinst der ist mir Weizengrieß genau so effektiv?


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

Das wird mit aufs Gewässer ankommen, grundsätzlich aber sicher.


----------



## Jonas14 (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

Habe noch eine frage an dich das gehört zwar nicht hier rein aber egal. Kann man in Niederbayern die Fischerprüfung nur im Herbst und Fürhling machen oder das ganze Jahr?


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

DAs weiss ich leider nicht, sorry.


----------



## Fadez (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

Morgen!

Also jetzt mal mein Erfahrungsbericht:

Habe letzte Woche Sonntags den Teig genau nach Anleitung hergestellt.
Eine perfekte homogene Masse ist nach dieser Anleitung entstanden!
Am Montag dann ab an ein Donaualtwasser mit c.a. 150gr Teig im Gepäck.
Angeboten hab ich den Teig zunächst am Haar mit einer Kugelschreiberfeder. Nach ein paar Würfen bekam ich aber das Gefühl, dass sich der Teig ziemlich schnell verabschiedete.
Also Versuchstechnisch einfach mal ein kleines Stück zur Beobachtung in Ufernähe im Wasser platziert und abgewartet.
Tatsache, nach weniger als 2 Min zerviel der Teig.
Schade; hab den Rest dann nur noch als Grundfutter ausgebracht.
Verarbeitungstechnisch ist er hervorragend, aber zum Präsentieren müsste er noch fester sein.
Das nächste mal werd ich Ihn noch mit Mehl durchkneten; evtl ist er dann Präsentationsfähiger!


----------



## rainerle (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

Moin,

ist irgendwie logisch, dass der Teig ziemlich schnell "zerfällt" - er enthält keinerlei Binder und der Maisgries - wie auch der Hartweizengries - erst mit dem Kochen abbindet.


----------



## maniana (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

Betastatus V0.2 :m


----------



## Jonas14 (8. August 2015)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

Wie kann man aus den Teig Boilies machen?


----------



## feederbrassen (8. August 2015)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*



Jonas14 schrieb:


> Wie kann man aus den Teig Boilies machen?



Kugeln daraus rollen und Kochen.
Sie sind fertig wenn sie an die Oberfläche kommen.
Danch werden sie 2-3 Tage schön luftig getrocknet und anschleißend endweder eingefroren ,mit Salz konserviert oder direkt verangelt.


----------



## Lajos1 (19. August 2015)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

Hallo, 

als eher seltener Karpfenangler (ca. 3-5 mal im Jahr) mache ich mit dem Angelteig nicht lange herum. Ich nehme eine Semmel (norddeutsch Brötchen), halte diese kurz unter Wasser und knete diese unter Zugabe v on etwas Speiseöl oder auch Schweineschmalz etwa 2 Minuten durch, und das wars, damit habe ich vor über fünfzig Jahren schon Karpfen gefangen und das klappt auch heute noch. Die Zugabe von Öl oder Schmalz dient der Elastizität des Teigs, nicht des Geschmacks.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## kappldav123 (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

Und noch ne Frage: das Casein ist zum Beispiel so was hier:
https://www.bodylab24.de/weider/day-night-casein-500-g-5087?sqr=casein&
???


----------



## Andal (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

Das ist es. Aber es muss kein Lebensmittel sein. Als Boiliezusatz kostet es die Hälfte. https://www.naturebaits.de/casein.html


----------



## kappldav123 (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

Danke!


----------



## kappldav123 (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*



Carpmike schrieb:


> Habe längere Zeit mit Polenta-Teig in der oberen Zubereitungsart gefischt,war auch sehr zufrieden damit, bin aber mittlerweile auf eine um einiges bessere Teig Variante gestossen, ( Dem Engländer sei Heute noch Dank, der mal vor ein paar Jahren neben mir fischte) Die IMHO viel variabler,im Wasser und am Haken besser haltbar und meiner Ansicht nach dadurch um einiges fängiger ist.
> Grundrezept:
> 4-5 Eier
> 50g Weizengluten
> ...



Tut mir leid, wenn ich jetzt einen wirklich ziemlich alten Beitrag wieder hochhole. Aber ich würde diesen Teig gerne mal ausprobieren. Zur Zubereitung: die ganzen Zutaten werden einfach zusammengeschüttet und durchgeknetet? Oder muss das ganze auch noch gekocht werden?


----------



## Andal (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

Das wird roh zusammengeknetet. Wenn du es kochst, wird es hart wie ein Boilie.


----------



## maniana (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*



kappldav123 schrieb:


> Und noch ne Frage: das Casein ist zum Beispiel so was hier:
> https://www.bodylab24.de/weider/day-night-casein-500-g-5087?sqr=casein&
> ???



ist jetzt aber nicht wirklich Dein Ernst daß Du hier Casein zum Angeln verwenden willst?
der nächste nimmt dann hochwertiges Whey Isolat versetzt mit BCAA Aminosäuren... |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Andal (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

Kannst du deinen Einwand bitte etwas näher erklären!?


----------



## kappldav123 (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*



Andal schrieb:


> Das wird roh zusammengeknetet. Wenn du es kochst, wird es hart wie ein Boilie.



Ich hab den Casein-Teig mal zubereitet, bin morgen mal paar Stunden am Wasser. Grundrezept wie beschrieben, dazu noch bisschen Salz, Cayenne-Pfeffer, Spekulatius, Vanille. Von der Konsistenz her sehr klebrig, geht aber so. 

Ich habe probehalber mal paar Kugeln gemacht und sie gekocht. Die schwammen sofort oben. Nach ein paar Minuten längerem Kochen sind sie ganz schön aufgegangen, fast doppelt so groß wie vorher. Hart sind sie auch nicht geworden. Eher so fluffig-weich die Klöße. Könnte man aber sicherlich auch anködern. Und riechen tun sie auch noch


----------



## maniana (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*



Andal schrieb:


> Kannst du deinen Einwand bitte etwas näher erklären!?



türlich türlich.

hochwertigstes Protein welches ja bekanntlich auch seinen Preis hat.
Wie wenn die Karpfen die Aminosäuren herausschmecken könnten und nur mit diesen geködert werden könnten...

komische Welt in dem der Fisch als Köder etwas hochwertigeres vorgesetzt bekommt, als 90% der Angler abends auf dem Teller haben...

edit: vor allem wenn die Kugeln noch gekocht werden, wird die Proteinverbindung gelöst, und die Aminosäuren zersetzen sich. Was übrigbleibt ist eine Teigkugel mit Geschmack (je nach Ausgangsgeschmack vor dem Kochen). Soll heißen es macht keinen Sinn hochwertige Proteine beizumischen, und diese dann beim Kochen quasi zu zerstören.

aber ich muss nicht alles verstehen... |wavey:


----------



## Andal (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

Besten Dank. Beim Karpfenfischen gibt es soooooo vieles, was man nicht verstehen muss. Besonders nicht die vermeintliche Kunst der Alchemie!


----------



## maniana (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

und noch ein edit:
man sollte sich im klaren sein, daß das günstige Casein wirklich günstig ist.
Zwar nicht im Preis aber wohl in der Qualität.
Dieses Casein ist vermutlich ein Caseinat (Calciumcaseinat) wird i.d.R. durch Säurefällung hergestellt.
Das Caseinat wird mit Chemikalien hergestellt die zT auch in Rohrreinigern und Abflußreinigern enthalten sind.
Auch wenn der Großteil davon wieder entfernt (ausgespült) wird, werden  mit Sicherheit noch gewisse Rückstände davon im fertigen Caseinat zu  finden sein.


wo ich mir zu 1000% sicher bin: Casein fängt den Angler, und der den Fisch, aber Casein fängt definitiv nicht den Fisch wenn Du weißt was ich meine


----------



## Allround-Angler (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*



Andal schrieb:


> Besten Dank. Beim Karpfenfischen gibt es soooooo vieles, was man nicht verstehen muss. Besonders nicht die vermeintliche Kunst der Alchemie!




Da geistern so viel Halb-, Viertels- und Achtelswahrheiten herum, wäre einen eigenen Thread wert.
Aber dass das Eiweiß beim Kochen zerstört wird und sich sogar Aminosäuren zersetzen, stimmt auch nicht ganz.


----------



## Andal (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

Ich schon. Ich mach meine Teige aus Weißbrot, Eiern und wenn es hochkommt, auch aus Milchaustauscher... und halt den aromatischen Beigaben. Casein habe ich noch nie angefasst. Wozu auch!?


----------



## Andal (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

Wir reden hier übrigens auch von Angelteig. Nicht von Boilies!


----------



## Revilo62 (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*



maniana schrieb:


> ist jetzt aber nicht wirklich Dein Ernst daß Du hier Casein zum Angeln verwenden willst?
> der nächste nimmt dann hochwertiges Whey Isolat versetzt mit BCAA Aminosäuren... |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat



Warum man Casein im Karpfenteig ( ohne Kochen) benötigt, ist mir schleierhaft, weil nicht (zwingend) erforderlich.
Allerdings hat das Casein in Boilies schon eine Funktion, die aber vorrangig nix mit den Aminosäuren oder deren Verbindungen zu tun hat, sondern schlicht und ergreifend für den Härtegrad und damit der Widerstandsfähigkeit gegenüber Weißfischen zu tun hat. ( Der Anteil liegt bei ab etwa 5% bis max. 10%) an der Rohmasse, insofern ist der Preis für ein gutes Casein auch noch bezahlbar ( bei naturabaits kostet das Kilo 15,90 €)  
Den gleichen Effekt erreiche ich auch mit Eggalbumin, ist aber auch teurer.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## maniana (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*



Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Da geistern so viel Halb-, Viertels- und Achtelswahrheiten herum, wäre einen eigenen Thread wert.
> Aber dass das Eiweiß beim Kochen zerstört wird und sich sogar Aminosäuren zersetzen, stimmt auch nicht ganz.




Proteinkonzentrate und Isolate sollten nach Möglichkeit immer kühl und trocken gelagert werden.
Weiter sind die Proteine die hochwertigsten, die schonend, bei niedriger Temperatur und ohne den Zusatz von Chemie hergestellt werden.

Da Proteine generell aus verschiedenen Aminosäuren bestehen, werden manche in kochendem Wasser Denaturiert, während andere diese Temperatur überstehen, da hast Du recht.

Habe hier auf die schnelle einen Link gefunden, der das am Beispiel vom Ei recht gut erklärt:
http://www.scinexx.de/dossier-detail-668-9.html

Zitat aus dem Link:
"Bereits bei Temperaturen über 40 Grad Celsius verlieren viele Proteine ihre Funktion. Über 45 Grad beginnen sie zu denaturieren: sie sind irreparabel geschädigt und verklumpen."

Bei Casein ist es dasselbe wie beim Ei, mit dem Unterschied daß Casein nicht aus dem Ei sondern aus der Milch hergestellt wird. Und zwar das extrahierte Protein der Milch.


----------



## maniana (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich schon. Ich mach meine Teige aus Weißbrot, Eiern und wenn es hochkommt, auch aus Milchaustauscher... und halt den aromatischen Beigaben. Casein habe ich noch nie angefasst. Wozu auch!?



wobei Du die Eier nicht wegen dem enthaltenen Protein als solches nimmst, sondern um die Bindung aufrecht zu erhalten - wie bei Boilies.


----------



## maniana (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Warum man Casein im Karpfenteig ( ohne Kochen) benötigt, ist mir schleierhaft, weil nicht (zwingend) erforderlich.
> Allerdings hat das Casein in Boilies schon eine Funktion, die aber vorrangig nix mit den Aminosäuren oder deren Verbindungen zu tun hat, sondern schlicht und ergreifend für den Härtegrad und damit der Widerstandsfähigkeit gegenüber Weißfischen zu tun hat. ( Der Anteil liegt bei ab etwa 5% bis max. 10%) an der Rohmasse, insofern ist der Preis für ein gutes Casein auch noch bezahlbar ( bei naturabaits kostet das Kilo 15,90 €)
> Den gleichen Effekt erreiche ich auch mit Eggalbumin, ist aber auch teurer.



könnte man dafür nicht günstige und haushaltsübliche Zutaten nehmen? Ich denke gerade zB an Maisstärke...?


----------



## Andal (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*



maniana schrieb:


> wobei Du die Eier nicht wegen dem enthaltenen Protein als solches nimmst, sondern um die Bindung aufrecht zu erhalten - wie bei Boilies.



Ja klar. Nährwerte und der ganze Kram ist ja bei Teig sowas von nebensächlich. Dazu sind ja die Mengen, die man einbringt viel zu gering. Der wirkt eher wie Fast Food. Lecker Aroma... runter damit.


----------



## Revilo62 (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

Casein und Eggalbumin sind nach dem Kochen kaum oder garnicht mehr wasserlöslich, was ich bei Maisstärke bzw. generell bei pflanzlichen Mehlen bezweifle.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## maniana (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

wobei eine gewisse löslichkeit auch als Vorteil gesehen werden kann.
Umso mehr Aromen gibt der Boilie dann an das Wasser ab.


----------



## Revilo62 (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

Ist ja nicht so, dass die Murmeln damit verkleistert oder betoniert werden, ich möchte ja auch nur eine relative Langzeitwirkung im Wasser erreichen ( 1 Nacht oder vielleicht auch 2), dies ist beim Teig aber nicht erforderlich und auch nicht gewünscht.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Pfannafischa (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

Hallo,
ich hab mir nun auch mal den Teig von der ersten Seite hier gemacht.
Mußte aber komischerweise sehr viel Mehl beigeben, da er ziemlich dünne war, keine Ahnung warum.
Riecht ja genial.
Werd den die Tage mal testen
LG
Hans#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

Komisch, bei mir hats genau hingehauen..

Siehste ja auch im Video:
[youtube1]C6MJG5wOD0c[/youtube1]

Da haste entweder irgendwas falsch gemessen/gewogen, oder nen "komischen" Griess gehabt..


----------



## Pfannafischa (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

Servus,
Danke für den Tipp, hab den Video angesehen.
Ich hab erst die Milch aufkochen lassen und danach erst alles reingetan, nicht so wie im Video.
Vielleicht lags ja an dem???
Auf jedenfall hab ich damit schon Karpfen gefangen, und das macht auch richtig Spaß damit.
Beim nächstem mal werd ichs dann so machen wie im Video
VLG
Hans:vik:


----------



## Pfannafischa (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der ultimative Karpfenteig*

Hy,
also ich kann es Bestätigen, der Teig ist genial!!!!
Habe damit schon einige Karpfen überlistet
LG
Hans


----------

